# Headed to Puerto Rico, Anyone fish there before?



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Hey Guys and Gals,

It's been a long time since I posted but I was wondering if anyone has fished in Puerto Rico before. I will be staying in Vieques and small island east of P.R. From what I have read, there are lots of bonefish there but I can't find any other information on the net. Plan to surf fish.

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I hear the Snook is crazy down there. I was born there and visit alot but I have never had the chance to fish. Vieques is awesome! The beaches there are ridiculous. Make sure to take a camera and you definitely have to post a follow up report! :fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I moved this to the Open Fourm so it might be seen by more folks that go orlive there so you can get a better idea.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

TitusV said:


> I hear the Snook is crazy down there. I was born there and visit alot but I have never had the chance to fish. Vieques is awesome! The beaches there are ridiculous. Make sure to take a camera and you definitely have to post a follow up report! :fishing:


Thanks,

I've been searching the net with nothing except charter fishing in P.R. I even saw a video on youtube of someone hooking a tarpon from the surf. I will definately bring a camera to catch the memories and maybe a fish or two. 

Any ideas on bait?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Hook up with a local guide and get them to teach you some of the bonefish flats...do that for a day and you should pick up enough knowledge to handle yourself the rest of the time


----------



## knotimpaired (Apr 22, 2008)

Gee, you asked the 64k question.

I have lived here for 4 years after moving from the Chesapeake Bay (West River, Md) and have yet to catch a snook. Although they do enjoy smiling at you just off the dock at the Kiani Lagoon on the east end, if you plan on coming down prior to July there is no chance that that you will have the opportunity. That property belongs to the Fish and Wildlife and they have be undertaking a massive road project on the island so the "Green Beach" road will be closed at least that long, if not longer.

Surf fishing is also not very viable. It may sound strange but we have very few fish close to shore. Bonefishing is the best at Ensenada Honda but again unless you are on a boat you cannot get there because the roads to Blue Beach are also closed. (Green Beach is the western end while Ensenada Honda is on the eastern side)

I think your best bet would be contacting some local residents. Try giving Chipper a call at 787-741-3224. Chipper is our divemaster here with Nan-Sea Charters and knows the waters intimately. He also has great gear since it may be a hassle bring yours along.

There is also Kathy and Ernie Diaz. Kathy is one of our ferry boat capts and they own a 25' (approx) open fisherman that they also will charter. She can be reached at 787-741-1389.

If you have any questions about the island feel free to ask.

Karen Vyborny


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

You’ll have the place to yourself…skip the whole surf-fishing thing and go with a local guide for an angling excursion…i didn’t see one person ever fishing from the water’s edge the whole time i was on the island...the beaches are just too beautiful…you’ll need a small 4wd to access most of the beaches due to their remote locations…the Vieques roads are narrow, winding and hilly and the paths to the beaches are unpaved and can otherwise be unnavigable after heavy rains…yak around Mosquito Bay at night on one of the bio-bay tours for an other-worldly experience…good luck


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Thank you all for the info. I do plan on taking the bio bay tour. 

Thank you Karen. Do you know of any charters or boat rental places in Vieques? I am staying here VILLA BORINQUEN AT BASTIMENTO BEACH. I hope to get out on a charter or fish excursion, I don't know that we have the budget for it. What do you think?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Man I love Puerto Rico, I think... Went there for a few days a few years back. Tropical storm ended the trip early. I don't remember anything, except we came into San Juan and left there too. LOL good luck down there Eternity!!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*charter 411...*

Check with Wildfly Charters 787-435-4833 or Vieques Charters 787-741-1389…emailed the family i stayed with and they passed along these recommendations…chartering a vessel here is on the cheap because this fishing is done just offshore…if you’re a subscriber to the can-you-hear-me-now cellular service it is hit-or-miss across most of the island…also load up at one of the local grocery stores to stock up your fridge…i stayed in Esperanza which has lots of picturesque seaside eats where you can savor a lime-laced corona and soak in the mesmerizing watery vistas…La Tienda Verde is a grocer just outside the town of Esperanza and the bio-bay tour I enjoyed on is right in downtown Esperanza just as you enter the main strip…the surfside promenade in Esperanza is worth the trip and is nestled on the southern exposure of Vieques…hope this helps.


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

Outrigger said:


> Check with Wildfly Charters 787-435-4833 or Vieques Charters 787-741-1389…emailed the family i stayed with and they passed along these recommendations…chartering a vessel here is on the cheap because this fishing is done just offshore…if you’re a subscriber to the can-you-hear-me-now cellular service it is hit-or-miss across most of the island…also load up at one of the local grocery stores to stock up your fridge…i stayed in Esperanza which has lots of picturesque seaside eats where you can savor a lime-laced corona and soak in the mesmerizing watery vistas…La Tienda Verde is a grocer just outside the town of Esperanza and the bio-bay tour I enjoyed on is right in downtown Esperanza just as you enter the main strip…the surfside promenade in Esperanza is worth the trip and is nestled on the southern exposure of Vieques…hope this helps.


Thank you so much! This info helps a lot. Do you know roughly how much those charters cost? This really wasn't a planned trip for me. My fiance was forced to take her vacation and in turn, so was I. 

So far we were planning on about a $2000 - $2500

$750 for a house on the beach
$500 for Roundtrip Airfare for 2
$100 one night stay in San Juan
$180 flight to/from Vieques
$500 for food
$300 for car rental

Plan on snorkeling and spending a lot of R&R on the sand visiting different beaches. Even thinking about going to Culebra to visit Flamenco Beach.

We are already going over what we planned to spend...

Things we planned on doing was Biobay tour


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

Vieques Island Puerto Rico, been there done that and loved it, let me tell you its still rocks. The place to fish is on the North East end of the island if you can get out there. There is a Radar Site down there run by the US government called ROTHR. But the jetty is on the old National guard base that holds everything from Red Snapper to Huge Grouper. I think you can still gain access to the jetty because its not on the Radar Site property. Watch out for the little nat's that the locals call meme's they bite like hell. You should have a blast over there I know I did tight lines.

Who knew It!
Bass Buster
AKA Richie Rich


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

Correction on the location of the jetty its on the North West end of the Island. You fly over it when you come from the mainland to Vieques Island. I got a little excited when I was reminiscing about what that Island has to offer.

Who Knew It!
Bass Buster
AKA Richie Rich


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Having done a goodly number of Naval Gunfire Support exercises at targets on the old USN NGFS range, please be careful about picking up anything that may look like ordinance. There is undoubtedly still some unexploded rounds.

I used to catch Bonefish at night from the Hawaiian surf using conventional surf fishing methods. I suspect you could do the same at Vieques. Good fishing and have a nice vacation!


----------



## MagothyRiverGuy (May 22, 2008)

Seriously, green beach and blue beach are unreachable? I am headed there this weekend, and that would stink.

Any "secret" beach recommendations to substitute?


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

*Be Careful*

The Locals Will Rob You. Fishing Not All That Great, Its A Bombing Range For The Navy,,,,,
Many Up Riseings Check With State Dept, Before You Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Informed X-usmc............................................
I Like St. Johns Myself, Not Far From. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4 TRIPS THERE......................oh i forgot insect repetent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sobosteve (May 1, 2007)

I have never fished puerto rico, but have fished tortolla (nearby..70 miles?) and caught bonito, shark, tarpon in the 6' range..I say caught;but rather hooked and saw a beautiful launch in the moonlight, a head shake and the only thing I has after that was a mouth scale.
also caught barracuda in the 5-8 lb range..take plenty of shiny lures ie hopkins etc and steel leaders as the re-supply of these is iffy.
hope this helps


----------



## sobosteve (May 1, 2007)

forot to mention an offshore trip out of st. thomas we had..plenty of dusky sharks (released) we were actually going after Tuna which we caught plenty off after we ran the sharks off..was a blast trip in an open 24'..take plenty of beer and dramamine as we were out I think over the north drop trench..fishing picked up tuna wise after 5pm and we were using piclhards freespooling them.


----------

